# Outdoor Soffit Lighting



## THEBIGPUNN

maybe i can help some. i just installed juno brand can lights in my soffit. you use the same wiring and cans outdoor as indoor. i used an old can that matched the circumference of the can lights i was using to mark the holes and cut the soffit using tin snips. not sure if you can tap into your garage or not. instead of using 7 cans with 30 watt bulbs have you considered using 3 or 4 cans with higher watt bulbs on a dimmer switch?


----------



## eleservtech

You should use standard 4" cans not the ones that are in contact rated. (in contact means in contact with insulation). The ic rated cans are alot bigger and bulkier. They are also alot harder to get in the soffit becaues of the slopes. You can use regular nm-b wire being that it is covered. As for getting power for them you would probably want them on a switch. Is your house single story or two story? You would want to get an amp probe meter to see how many amps are on the circuit you want to tie into so you dont overload it . Depending on what your house looks like as far as your existing lights ( porch lights or even flood lights ) you might be able to tie into that same switch leg if you dont mind them being on together.

good luck


----------



## Jackass Electric

I usually use a closed trim when putting in recessed outside, but that is me. Just think about all of the bugs that get into recessed outside.


----------



## joedadog

Thanks for the info. The house is a two story colonial. Built in 1968. The new 20 amp circuit has nothing on it right now, I just ran it for my garage. I would like to add other outlets and lights inside the garage though. I was thinking today, maybe I could use the original line that was run in the garage when they built the house, since I ran a new one. It may have other outlets and lights on it, but because it not running the garage any more it may work. any thougts? I know back in those days, they added other things to the garage wiring. I have he wire in the atic above the garage in a junction box, so it is in a good spot.


----------



## joedadog

BIGRED said:


> I usually use a closed trim when putting in recessed outside, but that is me. Just think about all of the bugs that get into recessed outside.


Thanks have not thought of that part. Are the trims something I can find at Home Depot.


----------



## eleservtech

Without being there to look at it it should work . How do you plan on switching the lights though? Also any thoughts of connecting the lights together. Are you going to pull down the soffit or can you access it from the attic?


----------



## joedadog

eleservtech said:


> Without being there to look at it it should work . How do you plan on switching the lights though? Also any thoughts of connecting the lights together. Are you going to pull down the soffit or can you access it from the attic?


I was thinking of putting the switch in the garage, I would really like to put the lights in a timer though, but I have not researched that, any ideas?. The lights are running along the front of the garage and house. I am going to do this right before I get the siding redone, so I can make the cuts I need to feed the wires. If I have problems, the siding guys are makeng cuts along the entire soffit for airflow. I believe I can feed the line through because it is open inside the soffit, right?
Thanks


----------



## eleservtech

You could put the lights on a timer. Instead of a switch you can buy a timer at any off the major home stores in the electrical isle. They install just like a regular switch. As far as the soffit being open ???????????? Maybe most of the time they are but if you have new vinyl going up it shouldnt matter you still should be able to fish it through.


----------



## yoz

I was also planning on installing light in the soffits. I was thinking about use a photo eye to turn the circuit of light on. Home depot has photo eyes that fit into a junction box. The junction box can be installed under the soffit. Use a remodeling junction box (with ears) 

That way it is automatic and the lights turn on a night. At night the photo eye completes the circuit between the red and black wire. 
Will this work?


----------



## bkvanbek

I just got a bunch of contact (IC) 6" cans that are also non-ic for less than $6 each.

I need advice on where to install them, like over doors and windows OR in-between?


----------



## brric

Please be advised that in a cold climate soffit cans will melt snow and could cause ice dam problems.


----------



## bkvanbek

I did not think of that but with IC capable and a sheet metal roof, it should be fine. Any other advice, such as placement?


----------



## vsheetz

I installed 12vdc lights in the soffits - designed for exterior installation.

Fourth picture down on this page:
http://www.webjeepers.com/homestead.html


----------



## bkvanbek

couldn't get to link. 

But I already have the 120v 6" and they were cheap like me. I also need the watts, the eve is 17' and 12' off the ground.


----------



## vsheetz

bkvanbek said:


> couldn't get to link.


added the picture -


----------



## bkvanbek

Vsheetz, looks good. Lighting can really make or break a place. Do you have fluorescent or incandescent bulbs?


----------



## vsheetz

bkvanbek said:


> Vsheetz, looks good. Lighting can really make or break a place. Do you have fluorescent or incandescent bulbs?


They are a halogen bulb - put out quite a bit of light for their size. My primary goal was to wash the wall with light for the effect. Other lighting provides for purposed and general lighting. Has been reliable being installed for a few years now.


----------



## smokey847

Vsheetz, could you give us more details on the fixtures, power converter, etc.?


----------

